# Homemade Kimchi time



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2021)

Continuing to dive into fermenting so kimchi was next on the list. I have about 7 jars of various peppers, 3 jars of Bavarian kraut and 4 jars of fire kraut going. Worked this in today in between throwing logs on the Lang’s.        First up I cut up 4 good sized Napa cabbages. Cored, quartered then cut into about 2” pieces. For each two I added 1/2 cup sea salt. Mixed it in and worked it a bit then covered in distilled water. These would sit for about 2 hours. This is one of the two containers. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Next up I cut about 2 lbs of Daikon radish into matchsticks , 16 scallions in 2” pieces and two red bell peppers in thin strips as well. Knife work was a little sloppy :) 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Time to make the spice paste.  I used 14 T of gochugaru (Korean pepper flake), 2 T red pepper flakes.(was short on gojugaru) 20 cloves of minced garlic,4 t fresh grated ginger, 6 T Allulose  ( I wanted sugar free you can use 4 T sugar) , 5 T Red Boat Fish sauce, 2 T tamari. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 After the two hours I strained and saved the brine from the cabbage and then rinsed it and soaked in cold fresh water several times. Once it was rinsed well I missed in the other veggies and the paste and worked it good. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Last up packed the sterilized jars and  tamped it down real good with my league smasher. Cleaned up the jars and topped with some of the reserved brine as needed. Put on the air locks, filled them with a little vodka and off to the closet they go. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tomorrow I think I’m going to go grab a few habanero to add to one of the jars for an extra spicy batch. Well that’s all for now. Not sure how long I’ll ferment these. Will start tasting in a week perhaps and may go up to 4. Thanks for looking!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 4, 2021)

Jeff this looks real good , is it like a sauerkraut, I will look it up.
With what you have in it , sounds hot and lots of garlic, and what does the vodka do .

David


----------



## DougE (Dec 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> and what does the vodka do .


It's used as the liquid in the air locks at the top of the containers. The air locks let the fermentation gases out, but don't allow air to enter the containers. The gases bubble out through the vodka and air from outside the container cannot get in through the vodka.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Jeff this looks real good , is it like a sauerkraut, I will look it up.
> With what you have in it , sounds hot and lots of garlic, and what does the vodka do .
> 
> David


Sort of a spicy Korean version of kraut. It should be fairly spicy. You can cut the pepper way back to around 4T for milder kimchi. I use vodka in my airlocks as someone did in either a post or conversation so I just went with it. Perhaps for sterility.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 4, 2021)

DougE said:


> It's used as the liquid in the air locks at the top of the containers. The air locks let the fermentation gases out, but don't allow air to enter the containers. The gases bubble out through the vodka and air from outside the container cannot get in through the vodka.



Ok thanks Doug , that makes sense. Like oil in water in a P trap.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Sort of a spicy Korean version of kraut. It should be fairly spicy. You can cut the pepper way back to around 4T for milder kimchi. I use vodka in my airlocks as someone did in either a post or conversation so I just went with it. Perhaps for sterility.



Thanks Jeff, it does sound spicy, I would give it a taste test before just saying no. I don't mind some cooked cabbage in some foods.
I am not a big sauerkraut guy, my uncle used to make his own and keep it buried in his back yard out by the barn. Maybe because my Aunt did not want it fermenting in the house . I just could not get a taste for it , and I love sour foods and pickled things

David.   

now I got a hankering for a big bowl of Hot and Sour soup


----------



## DougE (Dec 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ok thanks Doug , that makes sense. Like oil in water in a P trap.
> 
> David


Yea, something like that. Something like a check valve that limits the flow one way. The gas coming out is greater than atmospheric pressure.


----------



## forktender (Dec 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Jeff this looks real good , is it like a sauerkraut, I will look it up.
> With what you have in it , sounds hot and lots of garlic, and what does the vodka do .
> 
> David


It tastes like sauerkraut with a pair of funky sweaty gym socks added to it, then left in the sun for a few weeks.

I just can't do it.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> It tastes like sauerkraut with a pair of funky sweaty gym socks added to it, then left in the sun for a few weeks.
> 
> I just can't do it.


Lol I am hoping your description of my result is off. I’ve only had it once before on some kind of fusion taco.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> It tastes like sauerkraut with a pair of funky sweaty gym socks added to it, then left in the sun for a few weeks.
> 
> I just can't do it.



Wow with a description like that , everyone will be knocking on Jeffs door with a bowl in hand wanting some

But Jeff , if its something you like than I hope it turns out good. 
A lot of people love a nice big steamed/boiled lobster, me I would sooner eat a hot dog.
I can cook them very nicely , I just will not eat one

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 5, 2021)

Man that looks good.  I don't know how you find the time being that you still work.  You can just use your distilled water in air locks just make sure you sterilize them first.  I stayed at the river to long yesterday and did not get my cook done.  Staying home today.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 5, 2021)

Jeff, I've never had homemade. Looks good...


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2021)

Looks good. I remember when I was in Korea, I had some. Good lord was it spicy! But good too. And seeing those clay kimchi pots all over the place.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm a big fan of kimchi. Nice job Jeff


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 5, 2021)

Looks good Jeff . I need to figure out the kraut first .


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Jeff this looks real good , is it like a sauerkraut, I will look it up.
> With what you have in it , sounds hot and lots of garlic, and what does the vodka do .
> 
> David





DougE said:


> It's used as the liquid in the air locks at the top of the containers. The air locks let the fermentation gases out, but don't allow air to enter the containers. The gases bubble out through the vodka and air from outside the container cannot get in through the vodka.





DRKsmoking said:


> Wow with a description like that , everyone will be knocking on Jeffs door with a bowl in hand wanting some
> 
> But Jeff , if its something you like than I hope it turns out good.
> A lot of people love a nice big steamed/boiled lobster, me I would sooner eat a hot dog.
> ...





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man that looks good.  I don't know how you find the time being that you still work.  You can just use your distilled water in air locks just make sure you sterilize them first.  I stayed at the river to long yesterday and did not get my cook done.  Staying home today.





GonnaSmoke said:


> Jeff, I've never had homemade. Looks good...





Steve H said:


> Looks good. I remember when I was in Korea, I had some. Good lord was it spicy! But good too. And seeing those clay kimchi pots all over the place.





TNJAKE said:


> I'm a big fan of kimchi. Nice job Jeff


Thanks guys! I’ve only had it once so I’ll either have a lot of kimchi to eat or a lot to add to the homemade goodies Christmas basket for guys haha.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Jeff . I need to figure out the kraut first .


I’m really looking forward to the kraut. Have at least 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2021)

How long are you planning to let the Kimchi ferment?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 5, 2021)

Steve H said:


> How long are you planning to let the Kimchi ferment?


Steve I am still trying to figure that out. I’ve read anything from only 3 days to a month. I think I’ll go a week and start tasting.


----------



## ksmith9 (Dec 5, 2021)

I love a good kitchen. I made one a couple months ago and left it in my fridge...I wonder if it's still good. I've never done the airlock before. Went off a recipe to put it in my pantry for 3 days before placing in the fridge. Your process makes me question whether mine is still good


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Steve I am still trying to figure that out. I’ve read anything from only 3 days to a month. I think I’ll go a week and start tasting.



I've had it that was fermenting for 3 months. Amazing flavor.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Steve I am still trying to figure that out. I’ve read anything from only 3 days to a month. I think I’ll go a week and start tasting.


Started my first batch of fermented habanero hot sauce yesterday and plan to ferment 4-6 weeks. Was telling people at work about it and someone mentioned how it sounded like kimchi. Never heard of it but now I'm interested after seeing this. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Started my first batch of fermented habanero hot sauce yesterday and plan to ferment 4-6 weeks. Was telling people at work about it and someone mentioned how it sounded like kimchi. Never heard of it but now I'm interested after seeing this. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


I just started fermenting super hots including  habanero this year. Love it!! First batch did 2 weeks. 2nd was 4. I’ve got quite a few batches between 7 and 12 weeks now.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I just started fermenting super hots including  habanero this year. Love it!! First batch did 2 weeks. 2nd was 4. I’ve got quite a few batches between 7 and 12 weeks now.


 So the longer, the better on fermented hot sauce?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> So the longer, the better on fermented hot sauce?


  I’m still a newbie on it but I would say not necessarily better but different. Supposed to mellow out and gain some fruitiness over time.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 6, 2021)

That’s awesome. I love Kimchi, my old Roomate was Korean and got me into it. It’s funny that it does seem like it’s in a lot of “gastro pubs” and fusion Resturaunt now. I think it’d be real fun to make, hope it turns out excellent!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 8, 2021)

Kimchi ferments so fast it’s insane. Not sure yet why it’s so much faster than kraut but it is. Very tangy and overflowing bubbly in just 3 days. Most Korean recommendations is to move to frig to slow fermenting by day 4. It’s absolutely Randy and delicious today. No funk at all from the fish sauce. Just a spicy type Kraut with a hint of umami. I LOVE this stuff. Will ferment slowly in frig gaining some sourness over the next month. Have found some recipes that the extra sour is used for. Here’s a closeup of a little before I devoured it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Kimchi ferments so fast it’s insane. Not sure yet why it’s so much faster than kraut but it is. Very tangy and overflowing bubbly in just 3 days. Most Korean recommendations is to move to frig to slow fermenting by day 4. It’s absolutely Randy and delicious today. No funk at all from the fish sauce. Just a spicy type Kraut with a hint of umami. I LOVE this stuff. Will ferment slowly in frig gaining some sourness over the next month. Have found some recipes that the extra sour is used for. Here’s a closeup of a little before I devoured it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 8, 2021)

Buddy swung by to pick up a small jar sampler. He had just made chili sauce and smoked some dogs on his MB 1050. He flipped over this stuff lol.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Kimchi ferments so fast it’s insane. Not sure yet why it’s so much faster than kraut but it is. Very tangy and overflowing bubbly in just 3 days. Most Korean recommendations is to move to frig to slow fermenting by day 4. It’s absolutely Randy and delicious today. No funk at all from the fish sauce. Just a spicy type Kraut with a hint of umami. I LOVE this stuff. Will ferment slowly in frig gaining some sourness over the next month. Have found some recipes that the extra sour is used for. Here’s a closeup of a little before I devoured it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is much faster then I thought it would be. Great looking stuff


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Wow that is much faster then I thought it would be. Great looking stuff


You can ferment much longer for very strong sour kimchi. I like the mild tang to it now. It will continue to slowly sour in frig too. Yea it’s crazy though how active it was. Just a tap of the jar and huge bubbles ruse everywhere. It actually overflowed the 2nd night.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> You can ferment much longer for very strong sour kimchi. I like the mild tang to it now. It will continue to slowly sour in frig too. Yea it’s crazy though how active it was. Just a tap of the jar and huge bubbles ruse everywhere. It actually overflowed the 2nd night.


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing, I will try this soon


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Continuing to dive into fermenting so kimchi was next on the list. I have about 7 jars of various peppers, 3 jars of Bavarian kraut and 4 jars of fire kraut going. Worked this in today in between throwing logs on the Lang’s.        First up I cut up 4 good sized Napa cabbages. Cored, quartered then cut into about 2” pieces. For each two I added 1/2 cup sea salt. Mixed it in and worked it a bit then covered in distilled water. These would sit for about 2 hours. This is one of the two containers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my jar but looks like going to take a trip south to get ingredients.  Put on the back burner for now.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I got my jar but looks like going to take a trip south to get ingredients.  Put on the back burner for now.


What ingredients are you missing?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> What ingredients are you missing?


There are several.  I cant get the radish around here also.  It's about time for a 99 Ranch run anyhow.


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 24, 2021)

What’s in the fire kraut cabbage and peppers?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2021)

crazzycajun said:


> What’s in the fire kraut cabbage and peppers?


Red cabbage, several ghost peppers and just standard brine for be ferment.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 24, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> There are several.  I cant get the radish around here also.  It's about time for a 99 Ranch run anyhow.


Being a generous southern cajun, I'm happy to get your missing ingredients and send it to you. If we have it here in La of course.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 27, 2021)

To make one jar I just cut recipe in thirds?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> To make one jar I just cut recipe in thirds?


I would think yes, should be close. Depends on the size of the cabbage.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 28, 2021)

When fermenting beer with lacto or bugs as well call it, it is well known the longer the better HOWEVER it does not necessarily mean it will be more sour but NOTHING about wild ferments is certain.  What typically happens over the longer time is the acids turn to esters and create fruit notes and this is HIGHLY desirable for beer.  I also think the better fermented hot sauces like Tabasco employ this.  Easy enough to hide a jar to try.  I suspect it might be a balancing act with kimchi and the crunch might take a hit or be a total loss and turn to mush.  Much of the REAL good info about this sort of stuff is kept secret...  One thing I am supremely confident is that legit kimchi is probably started with the "dregs" of the previous batch to ensure consistency using same culture and speed up production.  Another well known thing about fermenting (mainly kraut) is that malted barley is LOADED with lacto AND sugars to start a good lacto ferment.  Ground malt is considered a proper kraut starter by many.  DYING to try some of this but no time to fool but hope others benefit from the info.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2021)

zwiller said:


> When fermenting beer with lacto or bugs as well call it, it is well known the longer the better HOWEVER it does not necessarily mean it will be more sour but NOTHING about wild ferments is certain.  What typically happens over the longer time is the acids turn to esters and create fruit notes and this is HIGHLY desirable for beer.  I also think the better fermented hot sauces like Tabasco employ this.  Easy enough to hide a jar to try.  I suspect it might be a balancing act with kimchi and the crunch might take a hit or be a total loss and turn to mush.  Much of the REAL good info about this sort of stuff is kept secret...  One thing I am supremely confident is that legit kimchi is probably started with the "dregs" of the previous batch to ensure consistency using same culture and speed up production.  Another well known thing about fermenting (mainly kraut) is that malted barley is LOADED with lacto AND sugars to start a good lacto ferment.  Ground malt is considered a proper kraut starter by many.  DYING to try some of this but no time to fool but hope others benefit from the info.


Lots of info out there and much of it conflicts. Some swear by starters whereas other contend it can make the ferment skip critical stages in the ferment. I broke out my kraut a few days ago. Both the fire and regular are outstanding. At 3 weeks they were salty. At 4 it’s the perfect sauerkraut tangy flavor. Now for peppers I have jars in various stages to test out the fruity esthers. I have habanero and super hot blends ranging from 4 months to more. Going to process on of them soon as I’m running low on bottled sauce. It’s darn fun to experiment for sure.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 28, 2021)

I will be picking up my stuff to make tomorrow.  



jcam222 said:


> At 3 weeks they were salty.



I am a little concerned on this for the Kimchi adding some brine back in.  I might just skip this part.  I seem to be getting salt sensitive in my old age.  I been meaning to ask you what kind of salt you use for that sweet heat rub?  I been using table salt which adds more per volume than kosher.  That rub is really good.  This last batch tasted a little salty but might not of got mixed good and just took a dab with my finger.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 28, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I will be picking up my stuff to make tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little concerned on this for the Kimchi adding some brine back in.  I might just skip this part.  I seem to be getting salt sensitive in my old age.  I been meaning to ask you what kind of salt you use for that sweet heat rub?  I been using table salt which adds more per volume than kosher.  That rub is really good.  This last batch tasted a little salty but might not of got mixed good and just took a dab with my finger.


I use kosher for the rub. For fermenting I use natural sea salt only. There is literally no saltiness to the kimchi I did. So much so that I add a little when I eat it


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 29, 2021)

A guy I worked with use to bring  cucumber kimchi in all the time.  Man was it good.  You might want to explore that.  I send message to him last night and ask if pepper I had to make Chinese Chili Oil would work.  Hard to read those packages!  He sent me pic of one his Korean wife uses.  Will try find today.  Reminds me need to make some more of that oil!  It is so good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 31, 2021)

Were going to call this a practice round.  Bought two smaller that weighted 5 lbs.  Next time buy one big one.  First thought had to much cabbage so took out all the tougher white pieces.  Should of left them in.  Needed them.  2nd was cleaning up some and poured the brine out.  Damn.  Had some regular cabbage was going to cook so brine it for the water.  Need to be packed down more but needed the extra cabbage.  Threw a habanero in.  Thought about 2 but figured play it safe.  Will do a better job next time but like they say:  As long as you can eat your mistakes or something like that.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 31, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I use vodka in my airlocks as someone did in either a post or conversation so I just went with it. Perhaps for sterility.


It is sterility, but there are way cheaper things to use.  I used to make beer and would use starsan, the same stuff I would clean the fermentation vessel with.  Then I went to fermenting in a freezer, I could ferment 6 different beers simultaneously by wrapping each fermentor in a heater used under lizard aquariums and a pid controller.  When I did that the starsan would freeze, duh!, and had to start using vodka.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 1, 2022)

You convinced me to make a small batch  today. Never had this before but the ingredients made my mouth water. Tried some of the left over pieces that didn't make it into the jars, GREAT flavor!!! I can't wait to taste this once it is fermented. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 1, 2022)

Cajun Smokes said:


> You convinced me to make a small batch  today. Never had this before but the ingredients made my mouth water. Tried some of the left over pieces that didn't make it into the jars, GREAT flavor!!! I can't wait to taste this once it is fermented. Thank you for sharing this.


Nice!! I’ll start a few more jars soon myself. I’m going to add a few super hot peppers to my next batches. You will be surprised how fast the ferment starts and can be pulled to the frig. By the end of day 4 it will be ready to move to frig and eat.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 1, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Nice!! I’ll start a few more jars soon myself. I’m going to add a few super hot peppers to my next batches. You will be surprised how fast the ferment starts and can be pulled to the frig. By the end of day 4 it will be ready to move to frig and eat.


Currently that is my plan, 4 days. I would like more spice as well. Considering using hot peppers in the next batch I like to sweat lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 2, 2022)

Man it overflowed.  Fermenting like crazy!  Had a bag with some water in it to keep cabbage submerged.  Took it out.  Just let it float.  This first one been a learning lesson.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 4, 2022)

Boy thats a wicked odor when opening.  Been 4 days and removed air lock and put into fridge.  Once been in fridge for a while is it safe to put into air tight jars?  I guessing just have to keep loose lid but want to give some to friend.  Still not sure about this but time will tell.  Should of used two peppers.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2022)

This been kind of a journey.  Took out of fridge and gave good stir.  That funky odor subsided now after slowing fermentation in fridge.  Could smell yesterday with door closed. Gave a taste and pretty good just need bit more spice.  Add 2 Habanero's next time.  Put a bag of water back in to keep submerged but think about ready to eat.







Guess I should of washed my hand before touching my eye.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 6, 2022)

I had to move mi


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This been kind of a journey.  Took out of fridge and gave good stir.  That funky odor subsided now after slowing fermentation in fridge.  Could smell yesterday with door closed. Gave a taste and pretty good just need bit more spice.  Add 2 Habanero's next time.  Put a bag of water back in to keep submerged but think about ready to eat.
> 
> View attachment 521056
> 
> ...


Moved mine to the fridge at 3 days. Certainly has a unique flavor to me. Never had anything like this before. Definitely going for more spice on the next batch


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 6, 2022)

My mouth literally started watering looking at those pics! I need to do this again!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2022)

Were going to call this done!  Can't say I am to crazy about the smell but it does taste good.  One jar going to friend.  







Got some of Robert and Steve's Spicy Garlic going.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Jan 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Were going to call this done!  Can't say I am to crazy about the smell but it does taste good.  One jar going to friend.
> 
> View attachment 521700
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey... what's this spicy garlic you got going? I wanna try that


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 11, 2022)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Hey hey hey... what's this spicy garlic you got going? I wanna try that








						Cajun Garlic Shrimp And Spicy Red Sauce With Pasta (Pics)
					

Phenomenal Robert, you might owe me a phone screen… seeing this post…  my tongue falling cracked it!  LOL  Seriously, very nice thread my friend… Top notch!




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 18, 2022)

Steve H
  here is my take on Kimchi from last year.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 18, 2022)

Thanks Jeff. I remember this thread now. I think I'll get a couple fermentation lids for mason jars. And do a small test run before making a big batch.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 18, 2022)

Need to run some but wanted to let you guys know that during my deep dive on stir fry and found something really cool called XO Sauce that I think would be great add to kimchi.  Got mine on Amazon.  https://www.amazon.com/Lee-Kum-Kee-...3a-8311-5a5c7064a119&pd_rd_i=B005SPXX2Y&psc=1


----------

